# Cleaning algae off of large rocks



## dusikjj (Aug 3, 2008)

Hey i got some rocks from my buddy but they are covered in algae and it is live rock so scrubing doesnt really cut it. What is the safest and easiest way to get as much of the algae off as possible? I have had them soaking in hot water for almost 24 hours now.


----------



## ridley25 (Jan 5, 2008)

What cichlids will be sharing the tank with these rocks? Your answer might be right there...


----------



## natalie559 (Dec 6, 2007)

pressure washer


----------



## TrashmanNYC (Dec 10, 2007)

try a bleach/water mixture.......


----------



## teqvet (Mar 24, 2008)

dusikjj said:


> Hey i got some rocks from my buddy but they are covered in algae and it is live rock so scrubing doesnt really cut it. What is the safest and easiest way to get as much of the algae off as possible? I have had them soaking in hot water for almost 24 hours now.


Don't get rid of it!  Keep the rocks as they are and just let your cichlids go to town. It makes for a nice snack for them during the day if they want a quick bite and it's not yet feeding time. I try to alternate some algae-laden rocks I grow on the top half of our 55g. between the pleco and the cichlids.. the algae is gone in 2 days.


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

dusikjj said:


> Hey i got some rocks from my buddy but they are covered in algae and it is live rock so scrubing doesnt really cut it.


To be clear:
Is the algae on the rocks from a fresh water setup or has the live rock come out of a salt water aquarium? 
If from a salt water tank, doesn't that stuff die in fresh water and cause nitrate spikes? :-?


----------



## dusikjj (Aug 3, 2008)

i asked my buddy about the rock and it isnt live rock. I thought it was but it isnt. It is just holey rock. And thanks for everyones input. The bleach worked the best.


----------

